# "Delayed Write Failed"



## zonc (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi

I was running my system on Samsung HD250HJ drive, pretty much fine (some problems with going into PIO mode but been OK for a while) but recently I bought Samsung F1 500gb HD500IJ and have this issue from beginning. It looks like this: I start copying files from this 250gb drive, it keeps going fore some time but at some moment i get a pop-up message in the right bottom corner which says "delayed write failed, some data may be lost or damaged..." etc. then my PC goes "slow-mo" when i try to acces files on that 500gb drive or any programs running from that disk. After i reboot, these files which failed can be copyied now, and it keeps going for some time until i get next "delayed write failed" again, and again.

From what i searched the web this is pretty much a common issue on WinXP, especially with external drives (this one is not one ofcourse). What i tried so far:
- added "IoPageLockLimit" at registry/memory management
- changed "system pages" to a value of "FFFFFFFF"
- disabled write caching on that drive,
but none of them helped. I ran out of ideas, and this whole thing is annoying when i get this like 3 times a day. Some more info:
- WinXP installed fine on that disk without problems
- happens with both small and large files
- SMART reports "B8 attribute" to be FAILED, but this is common issue AFAIK with F1's
- no bad sectors, all fields are green
- got 4 partitions on 250gb and 4 on 500gb drive (8 total), all are NTFS
- Gigabyte 965-DS3 mobo (no AHCI), 3gb RAM, ATI 4850 video
- SATA cables not bend, temperatures normal

THX for any help and sorry for ma bad english


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmm this happened to me alot in XP as well i would try updating every driver you possibly can including chipset...thats all i can reccomend i never figured out how to fix it i just ended up switching to vista..


----------



## SimFreak47 (Oct 27, 2008)

Could be the hard drive. When did you buy it? Maybe you could try to RMA it. 

Good luck man!


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 27, 2008)

I've seen that a few times with:


Overclocked PCI (hard drives on that bus)
Hard drive going bad


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 27, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> Hmm this happened to me alot in XP as well i would try updating every driver you possibly can including chipset...thats all i can reccomend i never figured out how to fix it i just ended up switching to vista..



Evil person you... suggesting Vista!!!  Hahahahahahaaaa!!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 27, 2008)

Sasqui said:


> Evil person you... suggesting Vista!!!  Hahahahahahaaaa!!!



I dont suggest at least with XP it didnt think my SATA HDD's were removable devices..that pisses me off when i go to remove my thumb drive and all of a sudden half my desktop icons dissapear.....i was just saying what fixed it for me..though if he updates his chipset drivers and does a checkdsk on his drive he can probably fix it


----------



## zonc (Oct 28, 2008)

Little update:

I checked that "write buffer" on both disks and somehow it was DISBALED on 250gb drive and ENABLED on 500gb drive, while it should be opposite. Maybe i switched it wrong? anyway this seems helping right now (now errors for like 1,5 hour now). I'll keep you posted!

Oh and PCI-E is blocked at 100MHz, otherwise overclock fails (cpu got only x7 multiplier so fsb needs a lot of MHz)


----------



## CarolinaKSU (Oct 28, 2008)

I saw this all the time with my old Seagate 250gb HDD in an enclosure using Firewire to connect them. For the longest time I thought it was the controller within the enclosure itself messing up, turns out that that particular model of hard drive just did NOT like being used with firewire. Works great (3 RMA'd enclosures later from Tiger Direct, thanks Ultra and your crappy plastic rubbish enclosures!) with USB now though. Weird.


----------



## B-Rock (Nov 3, 2008)

I've been having the exact same problem with my 320GB WD SATA drive and I'm bloody confused why cause its a brand new disk


----------



## zonc (Nov 6, 2008)

YES! I've finally sorted this out. I ran into this accidentally, when switched SATA plugs and than the other disc started freaking out. Than i thought maybe it has to do with the sata plugs? i've tested all of the slots, and one of the four caused system crashes, reboots, "delayed write" failures and so on. Now this one is unused, both discs plugged to one controller and it is RUNNING AS GOLD  many hours of downloading files, just finished playing 5 hrs of Crysis and totallly no problems. I'm so happy now


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 6, 2008)

zonc said:


> YES! I've finally sorted this out. I ran into this accidentally, when switched SATA plugs and than the other disc started freaking out. Than i thought maybe it has to do with the sata plugs? i've tested all of the slots, and one of the four caused system crashes, reboots, "delayed write" failures and so on. Now this one is unused, both discs plugged to one controller and it is RUNNING AS GOLD  many hours of downloading files, just finished playing 5 hrs of Crysis and totallly no problems. I'm so happy now



good job dude glad you figured it out


----------

